# Which Vegas resort would you stay at?



## DianeH (Sep 23, 2010)

Greetings all,
Thinking about a getaway to Las Vegas in February.  I have found 4 resorts that have 2 br available.  I've read reviews (thanks Tuggers) but would still like to get some feedback.
We don't plan to have a care - so need easy and safe walk to the strip and grocery store.  Outdoor bbq's as well as inexpensive WIFi for our laptop.
Our list is
Worldmark on LV Blvd
Wyndham Grand Desert
Cliffs @ Peace Canyon
Grandview @ LV

Thanks all
Diane


----------



## ricoba (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't stayed at any of those resorts, but if given the choice, I would choose the Grand Desert, since it is the closest to the Strip.

I just drove down Harmon the other night towards LV Blvd (the Strip) as the sun was setting and the glistening sunset off the City Center and other hotels was quite beautiful.  The Grand Desert sits on Harmon just off the Strip by a block or two (as I remember - but remember blocks are BIG in Vegas)

Just remember it will be cold in Vegas in February, so bring a jacket/sweater and don't expect to hit the pool, unless as Fern would say you are a "friggin seal"!!! 

If you want to be off the Strip I am sure that the others may be the way to go, but I can't make a recommendation.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 23, 2010)

We stayed at the Grand Desert in a 2br last February.

They have a shuttle that takes you to Harrahs, but a few times we walked down Harmon or called a cab.  They also have a shuttle to take you to the grocery store, but we did not use that.

We were there in February also and the weather was nice!!!!!  Maybe needed a jacket one night, but we managed without one, since we left eary morning and didnt carry one with us.

Some were in the pools, but not us.   Still a bit chilly, but I guess if gr. d wanted to go, we would have, but we were too busy touring the casinos and day trip to Valley of Fire and Hoover Dam.

They have wifi in the rooms for a fee, but dd just took the laptop to the lobby or used the computer in the  computer room in the main building.

I would say it is a good 3 block down Harmon to the Strip Blvd.  Depending on where you want to go, you can cut thru the Planet Hollywood shops to save some time to get to other areas on the strip.

If you do take the GD shuttle to Harrahs, they drop you off in the back and its still a walk to the strip going thru the Harrahs casino.

Not familiar with Worldmark, but I think the others you mention are too far out.  JMO, I want to be closer to the action.

We enjoyed the GD tho and would return.


----------



## BevL (Sep 23, 2010)

Wyndham is definitely the closest to the strip.  I think I noticed though that they now charge for their shuttle, or it seemed to indicate that in the RCI info when I was looking at some Extra Vacations so you may want to check that.  It was a nice resort - not lock out units and the unit we stayed in had two beds in the second bedroom.

We're going to try the Grandview in May.  Hubby's medical condition means walking the vast distances you have to if you are on the strip just isn't that much fun.  Grandview seems to have a nice pool area and is apparently next door to a large casino so we can scoot over there for a bit of gambling.  We'll be renting a car, pretty much a first for us in Vegas.  My  understanding is there is a shuttle service from Grandview up to the strip but it's not free.

I haven't stayed at the other two but neither of them appeal to me, frankly.  But if they offer free shuttle service, that may be valuable to you.  And if the Wyndham does offer free shuttle service, that would be my choice.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 23, 2010)

I've stayed at three of the four and visted friends who were staying at the Worldmark on LV Blvd. (beautiful & spacious units there).  If you don't think you want a car, then the Wyndham Grand Desert is your best choice.

I think all of the road construction along Harmon between WGD & the Strip is finished so it's not too bad a walk. At night it might be less appealing only because the sidewalk is right next to the street and isn't very wide, so it seems kind of scary to me with fast moving traffic.

I've enjoyed all of those resorts and wouldn't hesitate to recommend any of them.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Without a car*

We loved both the Cliffs at Peace Canyon and Worldmark but without a car I would not stay at either.
Bart


----------



## crisby (Sep 24, 2010)

*Desert Rose*

We are staying at the Shell Desert Rose Resort in mid-October for 6 nights. It is behind the Tropicana, about a block from the back of MGM where the monorail departs.
It's a non-casino resort with a small pool, free breakfast and free parking. We are in a two bedroom two bath unit with balcony and full kitchen.
I have stayed there before in a one bedroom and liked it. 
I will review it when we return.

Chris


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Overall it is hard to beat Wyndham Grand Desert for features, quality, location and availability. We find it the best compromise on access to the most desirable areas of the strip and bigger, true timeshare resort level rooms. It is our preferred stop by a wide margin.


----------



## cali girl (Sep 24, 2010)

Last year we stayed in the Marriott Chateau and love the location. We could walk to everything. We usually stay at the Hilton Flamingo but we like the Chateau better now.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2010)

crisby said:


> We are staying at the Shell Desert Rose Resort in mid-October for 6 nights.





cali girl said:


> Last year we stayed in the Marriott Chateau and love the location.


 I've stayed at both of those resorts, too, and enjoyed each one of them.  I think Desert Rose trades with RCI and Marriott Chateau with II.  I keep forgetting to mention Desert Rose but it really is in a great location for walking to the MGM, NYNY, Mandalay Bay and all the stuff on that end of the Strip. Plus, it's convenient to the monorail stop at MGM.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 24, 2010)

We have stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert in a 2BR unit on an exchange with SFX. Though not my favorite Las Vegas timeshare, it would be my choice of the ones listed by the OP.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Overall it is hard to beat Wyndham Grand Desert for features, quality, location and availability. We find it the best compromise on access to the most desirable areas of the strip and bigger, true timeshare resort level rooms. It is our preferred stop by a wide margin.



I agree with the above information; our choice would the Wyndham Grand Desert.

In February temp's will not be over 90 degrees.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> In February temp's will not be over 90 degrees.


It will be in the 60's in February--but sunny and delightful when compared to other parts of the country that month.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm also going to Vegas this time of the year (March 3rd actually ~NASCAR:whoopie: ) and I was also wondering which would be a good location in Vegas.

I'm debating whether I should utilize a Timeshare or just book a hotel room since most are so affordable in Vegas. Plus, I really want to stay in City Center at least once  .

We will be renting a car to get us to and from the LVMS, so what resort would you all suggest for enjoying Vegas with a rental car?

Thanks,
Piscesqueen


----------



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> I'm debating whether I should utilize a Timeshare or just book a hotel room since most are so affordable in Vegas. Plus, I really want to stay in City Center at least once  .
> 
> We will be renting a car to get us to and from the LVMS, so what resort would you all suggest for enjoying Vegas with a rental car?


Since you indicate you have Worldmark credits, the Worldmark on LV Blvd. is very nice. You would have easy freeway access there, too.  When you drive to the Strip, it's a good idea to take the roads that run behind the resorts if you want to access the free parking garages. Driving down the Strip isn't advisable if you want to save time, but it's fun if you plan for it & just want to see what it's like once during your stay.

Maybe you could book a few nights in a timeshare and then stay at one of the City Center hotels for a night or two mid-week rather than the weekend. Rates are usually cheaper mid-week than weekends, though if it's NASCAR week there might not be those discounts.

I think just about any of the timeshare resorts near the Strip would be fine. Cliffs at Peace Canyon is farther out and would require more driving.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 24, 2010)

I received a travel alert from Travel Zoo for the Aria Hotel at City Center. The rate is $119 /nt with a $100 resort credit fro food etc.. That is a great price for the Aria.

Here is a link to the offer:

http://www.travelzoo.com/hotels/las-vegas/891062/?ptl=done&rating=&tppct=


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Since you indicate you have Worldmark credits, the Worldmark on LV Blvd. is very nice. You would have easy freeway access there, too.  When you drive to the Strip, it's a good idea to take the roads that run behind the resorts if you want to access the free parking garages. Driving down the Strip isn't advisable if you want to save time, but it's fun if you plan for it & just want to see what it's like once during your stay.
> 
> Maybe you could book a few nights in a timeshare and then stay at one of the City Center hotels for a night or two mid-week rather than the weekend. Rates are usually cheaper mid-week than weekends, though if it's NASCAR week there might not be those discounts.
> 
> I think just about any of the timeshare resorts near the Strip would be fine. Cliffs at Peace Canyon is farther out and would require more driving.



The only thing that concerns me with the WMcredits is that the transfer isn't complete yet and I don't know how early I would need to book that weekend. I could definitely use the points up once the transfer is complete because I won't be able to use this years points otherwise (was just going to rollover). I'm thinking 2-3 more weeks until the membership is in my name .

Maybe I'll book a hotel as a backup and see if there would be any availability for WM once the transfer is complete.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I received a travel alert from Travel Zoo for the Aria Hotel at City Center. The rate is $119 /nt with a $100 resort credit fro food etc.. That is a great price for the Aria.
> 
> Here is a link to the offer:
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/hotels/las-vegas/891062/?ptl=done&rating=&tppct=



Thanks so much that would have been an AWESOME deal but unfortunately, its only until Dec. 23 of this year and we'll be going to Vegas in March of 2011.

Seriously though, thank you very much for the link. Maybe I'll take a quick 2 night trip to Vegas on this offer and stay at Aria  . Hmmm, wonder if I can talk hubby into it! 

Sincerely,
Piscesqueen


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 24, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> Thanks so much that would have been an AWESOME deal but unfortunately, its only until Dec. 23 of this year and we'll be going to Vegas in March of 2011.
> 
> Seriously though, thank you very much for the link. Maybe I'll take a quick 2 night trip to Vegas on this offer and stay at Aria  . Hmmm, wonder if I can talk hubby into it!
> 
> ...



After I posted, I realized that you were planning on March. However it is such a good deal, I thought maybe somebody could take advantage of it.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> We will be renting a car to get us to and from the LVMS, so what resort would you all suggest for enjoying Vegas with a rental car?



Strongly suggest using the LV Bus system to go to LVMS on race day.  We did this several years ago and it was free.  They put many more busses into service as "express" from the strip to the track.  The buses are able to cut straight through the military facility that is adjacent to LVMS and avoid the massive traffic jam on the road to the track.  We went straight from strip to track with no wait in traffic.  The highways had traffic backups for hours.

Check online to see if LV still provides this great service for Nascar fans.  IMHO, this is one of several reasons that LV is one of the great places to see a race!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2010)

crisby said:


> We are staying at the Shell Desert Rose Resort in mid-October for 6 nights. It is behind the Tropicana, about a block from the back of MGM where the monorail departs.
> It's a non-casino resort with a small pool, free breakfast and free parking. We are in a two bedroom two bath unit with balcony and full kitchen.
> I have stayed there before in a one bedroom and liked it.
> I will review it when we return.
> ...



We stayed at the Desert Rose a couple of Septembers ago.  It is convenient to the strip, and units are spacious and reasonably well appointed, but for those who know the Shell resorts, it is not The Legacy.  Unfortunately, it was a maintenance week, and whether by design or necessity, the pool and hot tub were closed as was the patio area, and the interior lounge and complimentary breakfast sitting area were also closed for renovations.  Instead of going out of their way to accomodate inconvenienced guests, they made things difficult.  The complimentary breakfast was bagged for pick up, but you had to show up in person to get it.  A couple of times, I tried to pick up boxed breakfast for my wife and I only to be told she had to come and present herself.  They had a few other inconvienent rules that irked me as well.  We didn't want to stay in the typical high rise Vegas style accomodation, and the units were decent, but next time I'll try one of the other resorts.


----------



## DianeH (Sep 28, 2010)

*How about the Hilton properties?*

wow, this was an interesting read.
Now I'm adding the Hiltons to the mix.  We don't need a 2 bedroom so the 3 are available.
We might rent a car for a couple of days now.  I think one Hilton charges a fee.
What are your recommendations Tuggers?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 28, 2010)

If you can get the HGVC Flamingo, it has the best center Strip location of all 3 HGVC Vegas properities.  It's also newly renovated.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 28, 2010)

*We like the more middle of the road*



DianeH said:


> wow, this was an interesting read.
> Now I'm adding the Hiltons to the mix.  We don't need a 2 bedroom so the 3 are available.
> We might rent a car for a couple of days now.  I think one Hilton charges a fee.
> What are your recommendations Tuggers?



Beautiful properties - excellent on site features, great units BUT the area is not the one we want to be in. The Grand Desert, Marriott, Polo Towers even Carriage House (NOT recommended) are in the much more desirable area for doing what we enjoy around the strip. The Hilton area is just too far removed and very little within easy walk as it tends to be at the Grand Desert end (actually more "mid-strip") of the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 28, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> . The Hilton area is just too far removed and very little within easy walk as it tends to be at the Grand Desert end (actually more "mid-strip") of the strip.


 Maybe true for two of the HGVC properties, but certainly not for the Flamingo HGVC.  Also, if one has a car, the other two are just minutes from all the casinos/resorts.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Maybe true for two of the HGVC properties, but certainly not for the Flamingo HGVC.  Also, if one has a car, the other two are just minutes from all the casinos/resorts.



I agree.  I consider HGVC Flamingo to be the best-placed timeshare in Vegas, bar none.  HGVC Strip is not as ideal, but still has pretty good access to the northern strip area (Wynn, Palazzo, etc).  HGVC Las Vegas Hilton (aka Karen Ave) is a bit out of the way, but has convenient access to the monorail.  Still, I tend to rely on a car when I go to Karen Ave.

-Bob


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Beautiful properties - excellent on site features, great units BUT the area is not the one we want to be in. The Grand Desert, Marriott, Polo Towers even Carriage House (NOT recommended) are in the much more desirable area for doing what we enjoy around the strip. The Hilton area is just too far removed and very little within easy walk as it tends to be at the Grand Desert end (actually more "mid-strip") of the strip.



The HGVC/Flamingo has the best location on the strip of any timeshare.


----------



## DianeH (Sep 29, 2010)

After all, we ended up booking the Summer Bay!  Seemed to be the best fit for DH, and still got a 2 bedroom so we can accommodate unexpected family who are tired of winter!:rofl: 
Thank you all for your comments and advice.  

Diane


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Good choice. Have a great time*



DianeH said:


> After all, we ended up booking the Summer Bay!  Seemed to be the best fit for DH, and still got a 2 bedroom so we can accommodate unexpected family who are tired of winter!:rofl:
> Thank you all for your comments and advice.
> 
> Diane



Not a bad choice IMO - still in that "sweet spot" for strip access yet with a full sized timeshare style unit, not some reconverted hotel room trying to offer features and space they just don't have. It's not on strip, the actual surrounding area is, shall we say, a bit industrial/rough but it's an easy walk to what you really want and the resort itself is newly renovated, quite nice and you should have a great stay. 

Enjoy - you did your homework!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 1, 2010)

travelguy said:


> Strongly suggest using the LV Bus system to go to LVMS on race day.  We did this several years ago and it was free.  They put many more busses into service as "express" from the strip to the track.  The buses are able to cut straight through the military facility that is adjacent to LVMS and avoid the massive traffic jam on the road to the track.  We went straight from strip to track with no wait in traffic.  The highways had traffic backups for hours.
> 
> Check online to see if LV still provides this great service for Nascar fans.  IMHO, this is one of several reasons that LV is one of the great places to see a race!



Thanks for this piece of advice; I'll definitely check into it.


----------

